# php5.4.6 cores



## Ofloo (Aug 25, 2012)

PHP5 cores with the most basic of operations when loading module apc.so, .. anyone any suggestions how this may be solved?


----------



## mamalos (Sep 4, 2012)

Can you be a bit more descriptive?


----------



## knarf (Sep 4, 2012)

Temporary solution: Downgrade to pecl-APC-3.1.11 until a fixed version after pecl-APC-3.1.12 is out.


----------



## Ofloo (Sep 5, 2012)

```
<?php
  echo ("blah");
?>
```

This makes php core, when the apc module is loaded.


----------

